# Starting battery 2011 Pathfinder



## Dan (Jan 16, 2016)

I replaced the starting batteries now with the engine off the batteries both show 12.3 volts,with the engine running one battery shows 14 volts while the other one still shows 12.3 volts. Also the volt gauge on dash don't work. Is one battery not being charged and does the gauge have anything to do with it ?


----------

